# Redfish vs Black Drum



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

From my own experience and watching the reports, redfish are caught way, WAY more frequently than black drum, and on the surface one would surmise from this that redfish are way more populous than black drum.

So why oh why in the FWC infinite wisdom can I only keep one redfish per day (red drum ) and five black drum?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

because the blk drum is not desired as much as table fare as the red drum. if they ever think that you would target them they would tighten the regs on them asap.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if you noticed or not, but there also is no closed season or bag limits on Walleyes and Muskies in the State of Florida.oke


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I am aware that there is less restrictive limits on many different species of fish, but I was comparing fish in the same family.Having eaten both, I personally don't think there is a huge difference in meat quality. Of course this is my opinion and everyones is different. They have bag limits on bluefish, and hardly anyone keeps those, so not sure how much desireability plays into their twisted logic.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluefish make great bait -- cut, whole or live.

Redfish limits are related to the net ban that was forced after the "blackened redfish" craze. They were on the brink. Black drum just aren't really targeted all that much and there's more of them than you would imagine.

It is, however, about time to up the limit on reds.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do you target Black Drum? I guess I have always caught them by accident while catching redfish...Thanks in advance


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I have probably caught 40 redfish toevery 1black drum in the last 6 months of fishing, and honestly I mostly just fish to catch "whatever will bite ". Im not targeting redfish either. I just have a hard time believing there is a buttload of black drum out there and think the FWC rules are a mess is my point. Redfish are everywhere and I can only keep two and that just blows


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't know if you mean keeping 2 reds because 2 of you are fishing but the bag limit on red fish is only 1. Just saying because I don't want to see you catch a fine. I agree though it is time to adjust the redfish limits. I like Alabama's rule of 1 oversized.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

When I go, I go with my Dad, sorry about the confusion. Yes one each blows


----------



## tight lines (Aug 4, 2009)

Reds are better eat'n than the black and I don't think they get as wormy. If the authorities saw the blacks being targeted like the reds they would have a low limit.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tight lines (8/20/2009)*Reds are better eat'n than the black and I don't think they get as wormy. If the authorities saw the blacks being targeted like the reds they would have a low limit.




Have you ever eaten a black drum in the slot? They are mighty tasty..


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, thats why I asked, Ive got one in my freezer right now, and it had no worms and was quite delicious. I didnt do an "a/b" comparison to red drum but who cares, it was good and if I could catch 5 keepers that would be awesome


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

bond007, redfish will eat just about anything that you put in front of them but blk drum are quit picky about their diet. i could catch a boat load if i targeted them. they prefer frsh dead shrimp over live, hermit crabs are a sure bet, but if you want to catch big ones use half of a blue crab in any of the bayous around here mainly at night. the smaller ones use fresh dead shrimp around docks and rocks just like you would use live shrimp for reds. some of the docks in the upper end of bayou grande are loaded with them. have a blast they're fun on lite tackle. caught this one on 12# with half a blue crab 2 weeks ago he was 50#s. saw one swim by that had to go 70+ but i didn't have anymore crab. good luck.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

holy cow 70#'s that would be a hell of a fight on my light gear


----------

